# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Видеокурс для подготовки к экзаменам Специалист по платформе 1С 8.3

## fally

Комплексная подготовка к сертификации Специалист по платформе 8.3 : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...AlGPQ48kz0To6c

----------

buhga (26.05.2017), jirzayurto (18.11.2017), Svetlana_K (06.08.2019)

----------


## buhga

А по профессионалу есть такой же где? Поделитесь,плз)))

----------


## pavel.1c

Добрый день. А есть ли тексты задач, которые разбираются в этом курсе?

----------


## fally

Добавили ряд курсов.

----------


## zlub

перезалейте курсы по ссылке в первом посте плз.

----------


## Hisoka92

А что случилось с каналом ? Прям на самом интересном месте он оказался заблокирован

----------


## Файда

а что с каналом?

----------


## pups23

Не успел скачать можно продублировать ссылочку:blush:

----------


## pups23

> Комплексная подготовка к сертификации Специалист по платформе 8.3 : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...AlGPQ48kz0To6c


Можно продублировать ссылочку

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Интересный курс, посмотрел с удовольствием. 
Жалко, что канал закрыли.

----------


## pups23

Выложите, кто успел скачать

----------


## Engem

Плейлист не существует.Странно..

----------


## NGExx

Странно... Нашёл ссылку на облако...
Ищите и обрящете! :)

----------


## DrDrDrosos

> Странно... Нашёл ссылку на облако...
> Ищите и обрящете! :)


Раз вы нашли, поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## NGExx

> Раз вы нашли, поделитесь пожалуйста.


Пожалуйста, предложения в личку. :)

----------


## Leonardoooe

> Странно... Нашёл ссылку на облако...
> Ищите и обрящете! :)


Тоже просьба поделиться ссылкой.

----------


## zlub

> Тоже просьба поделиться ссылкой.


написал ему в личку. в ответ он ждет каких-то "шикарных предложений" взамен ссылки. поэтому думаю не стоит обращать внимание на данного персонажа.

----------

Alex Vit2 (20.05.2019)

----------


## Igor_Demin

> написал ему в личку. в ответ он ждет каких-то "шикарных предложений" взамен ссылки. поэтому думаю не стоит обращать внимание на данного персонажа.


Не каких-то шикарных предложений, а чего-то адекватного на обмен! Здесь, по-моему, все или меняются, или продают. Просто так - ищите сами.

----------


## zlub

> Не каких-то шикарных предложений, а чего-то адекватного на обмен! Здесь, по-моему, все или меняются, или продают. Просто так - ищите сами.


я написал тот пост в ответ на просьбу выложить ссылку. за деньги я лучше куплю его у автора курса, пусть даже и в разы дороже.

----------

Alex Vit2 (07.01.2021)

----------


## Igor_Demin

> я написал тот пост в ответ на просьбу выложить ссылку. за деньги я лучше куплю его у автора курса, пусть даже и в разы дороже.


12 тысяч для партнеров, 15 для всех остальных... Чего же Вы тогда сразу не купили?))

----------


## zlub

> 12 тысяч для партнеров, 15 для всех остальных... Чего же Вы тогда сразу не купили?))


потому что нет острой необходимости в этом сейчас. я не собираюсь пока сдавать экзамен и хз вообще когда соберусь. а так хотел скачать - чтобы были. когда соберусь сдавать - конечно куплю. Если эти курсы в самом деле помогут сдать экзамен, то это не такая большая сумма.  :) а с арендой сертификата так вообще отобьются с лихвой.

----------


## Igor_Demin

> потому что нет острой необходимости в этом сейчас. я не собираюсь пока сдавать экзамен и хз вообще когда соберусь. а так хотел скачать - чтобы были. когда соберусь сдавать - конечно куплю. Если эти курсы в самом деле помогут сдать экзамен, то это не такая большая сумма.  :) а с арендой сертификата так вообще отобьются с лихвой.


ну если только с таким расчетом. но меня бы жаба задушила выкладывать 15 тысяч за курсы, даже если бы они и очень помогли)

----------


## dimadiza

Ищу Белоусов от УЦ-1: подготовка к Спецу

обменяю например на
Разработка расширений и технологии доработки конфигураций 1С без снятия с поддержки" от проекта Курс-по-1с.рф
или что-то другое

dimadizel@mail.ru

----------


## kadild

Ссылка не работает. Скиньте, пожалуйста в личку, кто может.:noofftop:

----------


## Axunnec

Не могли - бы вновь куда-либо выложить курс. Думаю многие были бы Вам признательны.

----------


## Kanshou

Ищу курс на специалиста по платформе.

----------


## DrDrDrosos

Есть у кого нибудь курс Чистова для подготовки к Специалисту по платформе 8.3 ?
И Белоусова тоже хотелось бы.))
Курс Чистова курс "от новичка до 1С:Специалист"

----------


## EgN_Gepard

Сейчас от курсовПо1С вышел новый качественный курс по подготовке к спецу - вот его рекомендую!

----------


## andyzaic

с 11 марта в уц1 будет этот курс, сейчас идет запись. Ведет Белоусов, автор задач.

----------


## Andy_NTG

> Сейчас от курсовПо1С вышел новый качественный курс по подготовке к спецу - вот его рекомендую!


Когда появится на торрентах, скинь ссылку, что ли.

----------


## kassbar

Долго ждать когда он появится на торрентах.
Предлагаю скинуться и купить его за 1500 р.
Кто готов скинуться, пишите в ЛС. Сколько желающих наберется, разделим 1500 на всех.
Готов ждать до 01.04.2019.

----------


## narayanan

Добрый день, поделитесь ссылкой на курс по платформе от курсы по 1С рф или от специалиста(Белоусова)

----------


## ribak123

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на курс по платформе

----------


## ivprov

Есть, пишите ivan.4446@yandex.ru

----------


## tet-ana

Добрый день, интересует видеокурс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)

----------


## timurhv

> Добрый день, интересует видеокурс Профессиональная разработка отчетов в 1С 8.3 на Системе Компоновки Данных (СКД)


https://rutracker.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5696759

----------

dimens (30.12.2019)

----------


## starballs

> Есть, пишите ivan.4446@yandex.ru


Курс Белоусова?

----------


## susumi83

Есть у кого курс Белоусова?

----------


## EGalaktionov

Прошу выслать курс Белоусова (у кого есть) на почту jenyagal@mail.ru. Буду очень признателен!

----------


## Setufanet

Скиньте пожалуйста у кого есть курс 8937322@gmail.com

----------


## gdalt

И мне, пожалуйста, у кого есть - gdalt@yandex.ru

Премного благодарна!!!

----------


## seastraus

Если не затруднить вышлите на seastraus@gmail.com

----------


## Akasyra

И мне, пожалуйста, вышлите =)
почта: verfluchtekiste06@ya.ru

----------


## viktor7272

Здравствуйте . Пришлите пожалуйста курс на почту viktor72@yandex.ru

----------


## Viktor2020

Здравствуйте . Пришлите пожалуйста курс на почту drobovik70@mail.ru

----------


## spavel

Просьба отправить на pavel.skibin@gmail.com
Буду очень благодарен!!!

----------


## nik_rzn

Прошу и меня включить в рассылку этого курса nikolai1975@mail.ru обладателя столь ценного сокровища, да воздастся Вам много уважаемый !!!

----------


## gfi

Господа! И Меня не забудьте!!!! Пожаааааааалста!!!!! 
gfi_gs21@mail.ru

----------


## kolko.lena

Здравствуйте!!!. Пришлите и мне пожалуйста курс на почту kolko.lena@yandex.ru 
Буду очень благодарна!!!

----------


## cybviolence

Есть желающие скинуться и купить курс по подготовке спеца? 1500 рублей всего-то надо собрать. Я его куплю в любом случае, если кто хочется присоединиться - пишите. (свежий последний от Белоусова ) Собираю до 01.10.2020 , делим на количество желающих и покупаем...

----------


## Gorec2000

Здравствуйте! Вышлите, пожалуйста, и на abba999@mail.ru
Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## Gorec2000

Здравствуйте! Вышлите, пожалуйста, и на abba999@mail.ru
Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## cybviolence

Хватит клянчить, активнее, в идеале человек 5 по 300 рублей надо

----------


## Nattalija

Здравствуйте! Вышлите, пожалуйста, и на valkiria@list.ru
Огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## one_strannik

плэйлист не существует(((

----------


## Grigory001

Здравствуйте . Пришлите пожалуйста курс на почту grigory120@mail.ru

----------


## aeryshov

Здравствуйте! Вышлите, пожалуйста, и на borolgin06@yandex.ru.
Большое спасибо!!!

----------


## Dar_Ru

Добрый день. Если есть у кого курс Белоусова, пожалуйста,  вышлите на почту antrecot2008@yandex.ru. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Kasstd

Ищу курс Белоусова для подготовки к 1С Специалист
Есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## Kasstd

Ищу курс Белоусова для подготовки к 1С Специалист
Есть у кого-нибудь?

----------


## SergeyMal

Мне вышлите пожалуйста smalishkin@mail.ru

----------


## SergeyMal

Вышлите пожалуйста на smalishkin@mail.ru

----------


## sd001034

> Хватит клянчить, активнее, в идеале человек 5 по 300 рублей надо


Привет! А купил уже курс? Готов поучаствовать.

Ну, или скинь, пожалуйста, если уже купил на sd001034@yandex.ru

И, кстати, готов поучаствовать в подобных проектах, Специалист УТ, БП, ЗУП и т.д.

----------


## vedis

Комрады, доброго времени суток. Если есть возможность, поделитесь видеокурсами по 1с специалист платформа. Vad1c@yandex.ru 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## necus

Коллеги, добра всем! тоже нужен видеокурс по 1С Специалист и 1С Профессионал, да и вообще интересные курсы по данной тематике. kungur59-1C8@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## necus

Коллеги, добра всем! тоже нужен видеокурс по 1С Специалист и 1С Профессионал, да и вообще интересные курсы по данной тематике. kungur59-1C8@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## qybris

Всем привет! Можно получить этот курс на qybris@yandex.ru ? Если необходимо - готов скинутся!

----------


## serjohn11

Добрый день! Очень нужен видеокурс по 1С Специалист и 1С Профессионал по платформе. serjohn11@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## serjohn11

Добрый день! Очень нужен видеокурс по 1С Специалист и 1С Профессионал по платформе. serjohn11@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## alegator74

Всем привет! Можно получить этот курс на mov031274@yandex.ru ? Если необходимо - готов скинутся!

----------


## tum5550

Коллеги, всем доброго времени суток! Тоже нужен видеокурс по 1С:Специалист и 1С:Профессионал, да и вообще интересные курсы по данной тематике. tum5550@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Crashmilk

Добрый день! Очень нужен видеокурс по 1С Специалист по платформе. CrashMilk13@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## beland

добрый день. и мне белоусовкий курс по спецу, пожалуйста.
заранее спасибо
i-beland@yandex.ru

----------


## eris1978

Добрый день! Хотел бы тоже получить курс Белоусова. Заранее благодарен! eris1978@mail.ru

----------


## Виталий2011

Добрый день! Очень хочу получить курс Белоусова. Заранее благодарен! Vitaliy197977@gmail.com

----------


## alex1529

Добрый вечер. Хочу получить курс, могу тоже поучаствовать деньгами. Заранее спасибо! 7376363@gmail.com

----------


## Alex933

Привет, люди добрые!
Мне интересно, поделился хоть кто-нибудь курсами?
Меня тоже интересуют видеоматериалы, только редко удается найти что-то стоящее... к сожалению.
Если найдутся люди, готовые поделиться, отзовитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## Alex933

Привет, люди добрые!
Мне интересно, поделился хоть кто-нибудь курсами?
Меня тоже интересуют видеоматериалы, только редко удается найти что-то стоящее... к сожалению.
Если найдутся люди, готовые поделиться, отзовитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## necus

> Привет, люди добрые!
> Мне интересно, поделился хоть кто-нибудь курсами?
> Меня тоже интересуют видеоматериалы, только редко удается найти что-то стоящее... к сожалению.
> Если найдутся люди, готовые поделиться, отзовитесь пожалуйста.


я думаю вряд ли кто то поделился чем то ценным, мне тоже нужно, писал ранее, тишина   вот посмотри на ютюбе Илья Леонтьев Про 1С, он сам готовится к сдаче на Специалиста 1С и подробно разбирает все с самого начала  https://youtu.be/baFxKi0Jcj4   и незнаю надо или нет тебе курс Артема Кузнецова по Запросам полный https://youtu.be/sCDMemW3zyk   если не забанят ссылки

----------


## necus

> Привет, люди добрые!
> Мне интересно, поделился хоть кто-нибудь курсами?
> Меня тоже интересуют видеоматериалы, только редко удается найти что-то стоящее... к сожалению.
> Если найдутся люди, готовые поделиться, отзовитесь пожалуйста.


я думаю вряд ли кто то поделился чем то ценным, мне тоже нужно, писал ранее, тишина   вот посмотри на ютюбе Илья Леонтьев Про 1С, он сам готовится к сдаче на Специалиста 1С и подробно разбирает все с самого начала  https://youtu.be/baFxKi0Jcj4   и незнаю надо или нет тебе курс Артема Кузнецова по Запросам полный https://youtu.be/sCDMemW3zyk   если не забанят ссылки

----------

arendaludena (12.01.2022)

----------


## svv1979

Если у кого есть данный курс просьба отправить svv1979@mail.ru

----------


## master555

Огромная Просьба отправить этот видеокурс на ivladimir_1977@mail.ru

----------


## blogon

И мне, пожалуйста на blogon@mail.ru

----------


## Ыфммф

был бы премного благодарен поделившемуся ссылкой на курс yur.lipovskij@yandex.ru

----------


## rogi1980

Огромная Просьба отправить этот видеокурс на rogi19781103@gmail.com

----------


## Iluxa2201

Пожалуйста, оч нужен видеокурс на ilya.onosov@gmail.com

----------


## Stud_screper

Приветы, если кто-то готов поделиться курсом, напишите пожалуйста: studisuamai@gmail.com

----------


## a-v-k

Добрый день! Хотел бы получить курс Белоусова. Благодарю! aleksandr_23@mail.ru

----------


## Oxana1

Добрый день! Была бы очень признательна за курс Белоусова. Спасибо! oxana_b@bk.ru

----------


## AUPSAN

Добрый день! Хотел бы получить курс Белоусова. Благодарю! aupsan@gmail.com

----------


## Trostin

Ну и что вот вы кто почту оставляет вам кто нибудь ответил? )))

----------

DDV1987 (02.12.2021)

----------


## DDV1987

> Ну и что вот вы кто почту оставляет вам кто нибудь ответил? )))


Вам ответили?)))))

----------


## ded20ded

Добрый день! Хотел бы получить курс Белоусова. Благодарю! ldv_76@mail.ru

----------


## Garaj507

Добрый день! Если есть возможность сбросьте курс Белоусова. Благодарю! Atavus1@yandex.ru

----------


## Funtik90

> Комплексная подготовка к сертификации Специалист по платформе 8.3 : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...AlGPQ48kz0To6c


по ссылке уже нет ни чего, может скачали? можно ссылочку на обменник или новую. пожалуйста!

----------

